# Грыжа в L5-S1



## intruders (14 Дек 2019)

День добрый, прошу вашего совета. Случилось все 3 недели назат, сначала заболела поясница потом её отпустило стала болеть нога,от ягодици до колена. вставать мог струдом но после как расхожусь боль проходила. спустя пару недель боль слегка утихла. на данный момен да и в самом начале онемения, слабости нет, рефлексы внорме,ходить как на пятках так и на ципочках не больно, если долго ходить боли нет. по утрам конечно тяжко. из лекарст пью 15мг в день мовалис, 3т. модокалм в день, 3 трентал и 2т. мильгама все это пить сказали еще 10 дней + висеть на турнике и укрепление мышц. невролог и нейрохирург сошлись на мнении что со временем грыжа уменьшиться и боль пройдет, насколько это верно? для оперативного лечения только по трех недельной боли, темболее с улучшениями,нет смысла.



еще добавили что так как канал глубокий есть запас прочности.но а как быть с компресией s1 или это может пройти?и насколько эфективно весеть?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Дек 2019)

От простого виса на турнике проку нет. Нужно упражнения делать.
Покажите снимки МРТ.


----------



## intruders (14 Дек 2019)

снимки смогу в понедельник приложить, с собой сейчас нет

а как вообще можно проверить онемение кроме как его почувствовать.  при такой картине грыжа может уменьшится и перестать давить на корешок

потыкал иголкой во всех местах в ногу, по пальцам, везде чувствуется. заметил если сидеть и прижимать поясницу к спинке стула чувствуется напряжение в ноге


----------



## La murr (14 Дек 2019)

@intruders, здравствуйте!
Помощь в размещении снимков Вы найдёте здесь
У Вас есть возможность обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## intruders (16 Дек 2019)

Загрузил снимки. На текущий момент беспокоит боль в ягодице, где то внутри, если прощупать как мышца болит и с обратной стороны колена то же как мышцы болят.

        

Ещё обратил внимание что мовалис боль практически понятностью снимает, в течения дня только лёгки дискомфорт когда долго сидишь а потом встаёшь, лёгкий дискомфорт в ягодице, ближе к вечеру уже чуть по более + ещё как то странно отдаёт в большой палец, не болит но не приятно. Дайте пожалуйста совета, насколько это долго. Судя по тому что симптомы отступаю, хотя может это мовалис купирует...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Дек 2019)

В идеале - пройти лечение у врача-мануального терапевта, владеющего мышечными техниками.


----------



## intruders (18 Дек 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за совет, надо будет искать. Сегодня после недели улучшений с утра вроде бы встал как обычно, но потом резко появилась тянущая боль, начиная от ягодиц и до колена. При прощупывании боль где о внутри. Пришлось опять выпить мовалис 15мг. После чего боль притупилась. Контрольное МРт будет 23 вот теперь и думаю не ухудшение ли это(

Самое непонятное появилась странное ощущение посреди стопы то ли онемении то ли нет. Проходит сразу.
Уважаемые врачи, форумчане, у кого такое было. Неужели это уже всё? после недели постепенного улучшение тут как гром среди ясного неба. Причём болит именно тазобедренный сустав вроде, ещё когда встаёшь характерные хрусты


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Дек 2019)

Нет необходимости так рано делать контрольное МРТ. Если очень хочется, можете месяцев через 6 и сделать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2019)

> Самое непонятное появилась странное ощущение посреди стопы то ли онемении то ли нет. Проходит сразу.


Плантарный фасцит.


----------



## intruders (19 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, это серьёзно, сегодня такого уже не ощущаю.


----------



## intruders (21 Дек 2019)

Вчера под вечер опять заболела нога, заснуть смог только под утро. в течении дня болела ужастно не мог найти места,таблетка мовалиса немного сняла боль. если ложить аплекатор кузнецова под поясницу и копчик, сразу отдает по ноге. других симптомов, слабости онемения нет. что то предстояжие мрт не дает надежд для улучшений(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2019)

Раз не ощущаете, то не серьезно. Конечно, надо разобраться от чего болит. Сходить к ортопеду.
Ждём МРТ.


----------



## intruders (23 Дек 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, зделал мрт результат тот же. только в место 8-9мм написали 8. нейрохирург искрени зазывает на операцию. невролок же прописаль 2 курса кирапазима с электрофорезем и мильгама 3 раза в день. тут нужен совет нейрхирург говорит что это обострение и так будет всегда и грыжа не исчезнит никогда. правда ли это? пока чувствую по лучше, кстати после мрт вообще не чего не болело))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2019)

Не исчезает только у одного - 2 % это точно можешь сказать только через год - полтора, и если готовы на операцию, конечно оперировать, мы об этом говорим с первого  дня. Не готовы - надо заниматься уменьшением - рассасывание - резорбцией грыжи!


----------



## intruders (23 Май 2020)

Господа, @Доктор Ступин, помогите советом, с того времени как создал пост где то в конце января все прошло, и до самого 18 мая не мог не нарадоваться. И тут понеслось заболела поясница и через пару дней нога, поясница прошла. 4 день пью 15мг мовалис 3 раза мидокалм и мильгамма. Но все это не намного облегчает боль в бедре. Мрт аж через неделю. Вот и думаю раз так долго было все хорошо не могло ж в одночасье стать хуже. Опираться на ногу очень больно, только ближе к обеду о до вечера стараюсь ходить по квартире растягивать. Или же 4 дня мало для улучшения, слабости в ноге нет

Причем боль локализуется четко в бедре, если делать прогиб стоя на четвереньках то вообще не больно, хотя первый раз отчетливо болело, когда садишься боль опять же в бедре

Когда встаю напрягается мышца в бедре и боль, если попытаться раслабиться боль ненамного стихает, если лежать то ту ногу что болит могу поднять разогнуту см на 20 и болит бедро


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2020)

4-5 диск и дает боль в бедре.
Заболело-расшевелили больное место.
Мовалис по 15-3 раза в день, это больше нормы.


----------



## intruders (23 Май 2020)

Опечатка мовалис 15 мг с утра и все. Сегодня через силу сделал зарядку потянулся, отпустило. Правда когда встаю боль в бедре. Виноват в том как все перестало болеть, перестал и заниматься. В ногах отклонений нет, слабости и т.д. Хотя вот если стоять на месте и подниматься опускаться на носках раза 3 - 4  уже тяжеловато. Но вот мрт как то боязно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2020)

Надо МРТ.
И надо лечиться нормально с блокадой, физиотерапией и мануальной терапией.


----------



## intruders (25 Май 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, и так по результату мрт нейрохирург сказал что хуже не стало, одна грыжа l4 l5 не изменилась вторая на 3 мм меньше. Слабости нет. Но долго ходить не могу 5 мин максимум, потом боль в бедре, это больше всего раздражает. Ночью мешает спать боль в икроножной мышце. сидеть тоже дискомфортно. Практически все упражнения безболезненны. Кроме упражнений на грушевидную мышцу. Больную ногу ровную могу поднять градусов на 40 потом отдает в бедро. Вот теперь и не понятно что могло этому послужить. Снимков пока нет на руках, но врач сказал что лучше результат чем зимой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2020)

Этому могло послужить восстановление подвижности в пораженном сегменте.

Врач смотрел? Рефлексы и чувствительность проверял? Сила сохранена? Грушевидную мышцу проверили?
Лечение начали?


----------



## intruders (26 Май 2020)

Врач смотрел, рефлексы молоточком проверил, иголкой потыкал, отклонений нет. Есть зажатость мышци что выши ахила,  поэтому на насочки встать этой ноги тяжеловато ( очень напрягло, но врач сказал из-за того что забита мвшца, первый раз зимой так же было, после занятий прошло), ногой на стул встать могу, при поднятии ровной ноги боль в бедре не силтная. Так же в низу поясници возле позвонка при пальпации слегка болит мышца. Отправили к неврологу. Из лечения ксефокам 8мг 2 раза в день 5 дней мидокалм 150 по 3 раза в день, 20 дней и милтгама 3 таблетки в день 20 дней

Так же назначили физ упражнения на растяжку мышц. Контрольное обследование при положительной динамики назначили через месяц.  Еденственное несмогли ответить почему так произошло. На текущий момент, с утра тяжковато, где то 5 из 10 хожу щас без проблем на любое растояние, при ходьбе чувствуется защатость мышца где ахил. Иногда покалывает с внешней стопоны. Заметил что зимой когда вставал, садился чувствовалось как прострелы нерва, жение, щас такого нет, как будто мышци забиты. + электрофорез еще


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Май 2020)

Вот и разобрались.
Вопросы остались?


----------



## intruders (27 Сен 2020)

Все добрый день, идет 4 месяц после так сказать рецидива, на текщий момент из ощущений остались только как будто сжаты слегка мышци на ноге, стал спокойно лежа на спине поднимать в верх ноги под 90 градусов. Вопрос вот в чем, жена приобрела аппарат миостимуляции, прессотерапии и инфрокрасного прогрева, можно ли его применять при терапии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2020)

Можно.
Главная задача - без нового обострения.
Правильное поведение и правильное ЛФК - важнее!


----------

